

A drone flying an Albanian flag caused a riot at a football match in Belgrade - caractacus
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/oct/14/serbia-albania-euro-2016-flag-halted

======
caractacus
Video here:
[http://www.theguardian.com/football/video/2014/oct/15/serbia...](http://www.theguardian.com/football/video/2014/oct/15/serbia-
albania-drone-brawl-video)

